# Daconil question



## Hera (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been battling a fungal problem on my phals and I purchased Daconil in a ready to use container. When I spray it, it looks rather thick and gel-like. Will it hurt my plants more than help and / or should I be thinning it down? I don't have experience with fungicides in general so I'm clueless here.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds a bit funny, but it should be used the way the container states. however, if there is the chance that something happened when the container was stored and was heated way too much or something else, maybe a call or email to the store or manufacturer mentioning the thickness when sprayed, is it normal etc might be a good thing. maybe it just really needs to be shaken alot before using so that it isn't really thick at the bottom of the container?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2012)

I've never used Daconil from a ready-to-use container, but thick doesn't sound right. Even the concentrate is a thin solution. I agree with Charles -- check with the store or manufacturer.


----------



## naoki (Sep 11, 2012)

Hera, I've used Bonide version of ready-to-use Daconil. I think it is called Fung-onil, but the active ingredient is the same Chlorothalonil. It is a bit thicker (slightly higher viscosity) than Phyton-27 or Physan-20, but I wouldn't say it is "gel" like. It has a little bit milky color, is this what you mean by "gel-like". I haven't killed any paphs/phals by spraying Daconil.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2012)

I've used Daconil, don't remember being gel-like like others have said, but yes thicker. Did you shake it up before spraying? If you got it at a big box store, don't bother asking them, the manufacturer usually has a phone # on the label.
Time to bring out the dragon's blood? or the peppermint soap?


----------



## stefpix (Sep 11, 2012)

it comes thick.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

Solution. Ditch Phals for Paphs and Phrags!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Solution. Ditch Phals for Paphs and Phrags!


:rollhappy::rollhappy:
and I should know better but I still keep trying them! I use to think that my GH temps got a bit to cool for their liking but there's that cute compact fuchsia noid that does just great year after year with very little maintenance !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

keep that one then!


----------



## Hera (Sep 11, 2012)

I purchased a bunch of seedling over the years from Peter Lin and they have great potential. I'm afraid I'm attatched to them Eric. It's just been frustrating because they are the only plants showing fungal problems. Now that Rose has mentioned it I wonder if the basement is too cool for them. Maybe I 'll bring them back upstairs to the window. 

Anyway, thanks for all the comments. It is thick and milky. I've been speading it across the leaf instead of just spraying and just on a few plants until I see how it affects them. No need to lose the whole bunch. 

What's pepermint soap?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2012)

Dr. Brown's. It is a horticultural soap it cleans and I use it with neem, alcohol, and Merit 75 as an insecticide.


----------

